# Topsolid 2008



## ssahir (17 يوليو 2009)

Topsolid is CAD \ CAM \ CAE & PDM integrated parametric system of high-level, covering the entire process of design and production across the enterprise. In TopSolid include the latest achievements of information technology. This system with an excellent ergonomic design allows you to quickly and accurately implement your ideas, embodied in the life of the most daring and revolutionary design solutions. With the help of TopSolid you can create: CAD models and drawings of parts and assemblies, to conduct kinematic and FEM (FEM) analysis, to design the molds, dies, electrodes, working with sheet materials (metal, cloth ...), having the opportunity to receive scan and implement cutting, designing furniture and wood products, to build a pipeline system, the transfer of data between individual modules, systems, import / export data from other systems (supported with direct interface supporting parametrics and associativity in the transfer process), to obtain control programs for numerically controlled machines (turning, milling, mnogoosevaya processing, laser and gas-plasma cutting, Electroerosive firmware and tenderloin, control program for coordinate-measuring machines ...). TopSolid allows you to enter data using the coordinate-measuring machines (KIM), as well as use the extensive library of standard parts, machinery and tools.


Download Hotfile.com
​http://hotfile.com/dl/5632760/d8f40ad/Topsolid_2008.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5632876/f87cb33/Topsolid_2008.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5632969/27df3e4/Topsolid_2008.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633052/769131f/Topsolid_2008.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633126/7f3a120/Topsolid_2008.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633215/8a4d1b6/Topsolid_2008.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633329/74ef5f7/Topsolid_2008.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633429/d0b8040/Topsolid_2008.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633629/9b52362/Topsolid_2008.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633742/7162a8f/Topsolid_2008.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633827/4c0ea25/Topsolid_2008.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5633910/5a3b2ba/Topsolid_2008.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634009/0bc24ce/Topsolid_2008.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634086/8fd5cda/Topsolid_2008.part14.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634187/bfacb5f/Topsolid_2008.part15.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634290/4b210ae/Topsolid_2008.part16.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634393/8be995d/Topsolid_2008.part17.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634481/6d454e5/Topsolid_2008.part18.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634757/85cb265/Topsolid_2008.part19.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634850/a9f6f19/Topsolid_2008.part20.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5634927/0e32278/Topsolid_2008.part21.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635003/3973285/Topsolid_2008.part22.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635272/d8b37f0/Topsolid_2008.part23.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635513/69b5f27/Topsolid_2008.part24.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635628/b61cd0f/Topsolid_2008.part25.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635709/980d0be/Topsolid_2008.part26.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635775/f02ab5f/Topsolid_2008.part27.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635857/b36a2cb/Topsolid_2008.part28.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5635936/a2f0791/Topsolid_2008.part29.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636055/3f10ccb/Topsolid_2008.part30.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636150/d010eee/Topsolid_2008.part31.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636225/2aafe0f/Topsolid_2008.part32.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636305/b28dc7c/Topsolid_2008.part33.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636376/4646aaf/Topsolid_2008.part34.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636460/1a7fc84/Topsolid_2008.part35.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636540/7769e31/Topsolid_2008.part36.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636610/73ad7aa/Topsolid_2008.part37.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636694/adb5cb6/Topsolid_2008.part38.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636760/a9187bb/Topsolid_2008.part39.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636841/ad0cb61/Topsolid_2008.part40.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5636913/22c0d06/Topsolid_2008.part41.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5637131/6d1b975/Topsolid_2008.part43.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5637246/5c9e16a/Topsolid_2008.part44.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5637319/bff6d3f/Topsolid_2008.part45.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5637387/7225bd7/Topsolid_2008.part46.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/5637440/289a996/Topsolid_2008.part47.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/W8CWRJ7S/Topsolid_2008.part42.rar.html
​​


----------



## abo_slaim (18 يوليو 2009)

ssahir شكرا لك ومجهود رائع


----------



## سي مبارك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

chokran ya ikhwan lhandassa


----------



## abdelaziz_ssalama (31 يناير 2010)

*part 42*

السلام عليكم 
عزيزى ssahir الجزء رقم 42 غير موجود فى الرابط 
ممكن ترفعه مرة تانيه 
وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الرائع


----------

